# ya favorite



## jiraiyaskid (Feb 24, 2015)

what pokemon movie was ya favorite that came out in theatures in America


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 24, 2015)

PKMN 2000. 10char


----------



## Smoke (Feb 24, 2015)

The one where Mew talks some sense into Metwo and made me cry.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 24, 2015)

The one with the girl who plays that pretty melody on her flute.
Mainly only like it for the melody


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 24, 2015)

the one where bulbasaur whooped that donphan's ass in the intro


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 24, 2015)

Genesect


----------



## scerpers (Feb 24, 2015)

i only saw the           first one


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 24, 2015)

Smoke said:


> The one where Mew talks some sense into Metwo and made me cry.





afgpride said:


> the one where bulbasaur whooped that donphan's ass in the intro





Scerpers said:


> i only saw the           first one




In other words, the best one.


----------



## Asriel (Feb 24, 2015)

I never had the opportunity to see the first movie in theaters... 

I saw Pokemon 2000 though, that was pretty gud. :33

But my _favorite_ movie? Gotta go with the first one, naturally!


----------



## Cierra (Feb 24, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> In other words, the best one.



Wasn't the Bulbasaur intro in Pokemon the movie 2000?  That's the one with the legendary birds if I remember right.  

I also liked the first one.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 24, 2015)

The one where Charizard comes back!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 25, 2015)

Cierra said:


> Wasn't the Bulbasaur intro in Pokemon the movie 2000?  That's the one with the legendary birds if I remember right.
> 
> I also liked the first one.




This scene here?

[youtube]u7RmjkFjQe8[/youtube]

No. That was the first movie, along with Squirtle vs Machamp. It was a test sent by Mewtwo to see which of the 2 trainers would be worthy to see him, followed by the letter from Dragonite. It was where Donphan, Marill, and Snubble first appeared. The battle played out to the movie version of the first season song.

[YOUTUBE]Jm8Vus-VQwE[/YOUTUBE]

This scene here.

My favorite Pokemon theme of all time, that I play when having battles


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Spell of the Unown.

The only correct answer.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TjLKWJ-3cOM[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking Vitamin C, straight up.

Also cried when Ash died


----------



## Alita (Feb 27, 2015)

The ones with mewtwo in them.


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Feb 27, 2015)

So many it's crazy


----------



## lacey (Feb 28, 2015)

Movie 8, Movie 1, Movie 2, the Genesect movie, and Movie 5. Not in any real order, but Movie 8 and Movie 1 are pretty much tied.


----------

